# Please explain tail flagging



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't tell ever when our two does are in heat.

Last year we bred one, and it didn't take.

Want to breed two this fall to have kids in early March (Michigan).

We don't have a buck, so have to drop the does off at one of two local bucks.

Hope for better luck this year.

Please help me know what to look for.

If we see clear discharge one afternoon, does that mean to get the does to a buck that day, or too late and wait 3 weeks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If possible you can try a buck rag. Have someone with a big smelly buck rub it all over him or in his urine and keep it in a jar. Test your does with it each day. If they start wagging their tails (flagging) at it then they're in heat. Another thought is to press on her hips a little to simulate the pressure of a buck mounting. They often flag a lot when that happens. Does in heat will carry on a lot sometimes. Each doe is differnet though. Some are shy, some are vocal, some are riders, other are ridden. Each heat can be different too. Some heats they snort, grunt and act bucky. Other times they maybe just subdued.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley covered it! A buck rag would greatly benefit you as mid October breedings will give you those mid March kids, get one "done up" now so that you have it to test your does when the time comes :wink:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

So my doeling is curling her tail so it points at the back of her head. Is that flagging???

I'm really glad someone asked about this!

Will does display to a wether? Sort of like a teaser gelding horse? I'd keep a wether if it would help with determining when the girls are in heat (I wanna pack goat). (Wait - is this how the goat collecting insanity starts?????)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It can point straight down their back or straight up usually, accompanied by wagging.
Yep a wether can be a teaser altho he's not gonna have that wonderful urine smell to his buck-lessness.
And if he's been disbudded he wont have the proper aroma in the girls mind.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they usualy stick it straight up and then wag the tip from side to side. Really looks like they are flagging something down. Mine usually accompany this by standing along the fence line crying.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Flagging looks like a dog wagging its tail, usually fast when a bucks around or a bucky smell.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

nancy d said:


> And if he's been *disbudded *he wont have the proper aroma in the girls mind.


The other OTHER buds? :shades: (just funnin' ya)

My Saanen wags her tail alot anyway. I've got to get a buck rag to try...


----------

